# Asian arowana



## stratos

Hi - just wondering if anyone on the board is interested in these majestic marvels of the aquarium world!


----------



## Brian

Why? Do you have some for sale? 



stratos said:


> Hi - just wondering if anyone on the board is interested in these majestic marvels of the aquarium world!


----------



## stratos

As a matter of fact I DO have some Asian arowana for sale! 

I have started a "group buy" approach to getting these fish into Canada at much lower prices than you will find at any store.

Check out my new site www.dragonfish.ca

Also, I've got a 6 inch HBRTG available for immediate sale and shipment to Toronto for $600!


----------



## Brian

Ah, but you're all the way in BC.

I have a couple people wanting some greens and an rtg but we're in Toronto.



stratos said:


> As a matter of fact I DO have some Asian arowana for sale!
> 
> I have started a "group buy" approach to getting these fish into Canada at much lower prices than you will find at any store.
> 
> Check out my new site www.dragonfish.ca
> 
> Also, I've got a 6 inch HBRTG available for immediate sale and shipment to Toronto for $600!


----------



## stratos

Brian said:


> Ah, but you're all the way in BC.
> 
> I have a couple people wanting some greens and an rtg but we're in Toronto.


I have a partner in Missisauga Ont., who will have two HBRTG (High Back RTG's) in stock soon.

Meanwhile, we ship nation-wide via Westjet. In our last order we trans-shipped to Calgary. This coming order we trans-ship to Toronto and Montreal. Don't forget, every Asian arowana that enters Canada comes to Vancouver FIRST! They have to come through BC. We trans-ship them within the hour of them arriving in Canada and Panda's 24 D.O.A. policy applies. Talk your all your customers out of getting greens. There is no resale market for them as adults. Spend a wee bit more and get HBRTG's. Were you to put together an order for three, I'll give you a better rate than what is posted at www.dragonfish.ca!!


----------



## Brian

Lol. believe me, money isn't the factor... its just what they like.



stratos said:


> I have a partner in Missisauga Ont., who will have two HBRTG (High Back RTG's) in stock soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, we ship nation-wide via Westjet. In our last order we trans-shipped to Calgary. This coming order we trans-ship to Toronto and Montreal. Don't forget, every Asian arowana that enters Canada comes to Vancouver FIRST! They have to come through BC. We trans-ship them within the hour of them arriving in Canada and Panda's 24 D.O.A. policy applies. Talk your all your customers out of getting greens. There is no resale market for them as adults. Spend a wee bit more and get HBRTG's. Were you to put together an order for three, I'll give you a better rate than what is posted at www.dragonfish.ca!!


----------



## stratos

I will ask Mr.Kan what he would charge for Asian Greens. I would guess I could ship them to our agent in Mississauga or to you directly in Toronto (via Westjet), all costs (tax, shipping & handling) for about $150 each. If you bought two, plus a HBRTG, I could let you have the lot for $800. 

I don't think I need to tell you that this is close to true wholesale cost.

We would accept a deposit of $300 with the remainder of the fee due before the fish arrive in 2 months.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------

